# Επιπρόσθετα > Συσκευές Εικόνας-Ήχου >  >  προβλημα με ενισχυτη

## KWSKA

Παιδια καλησπερα εχω ενα κασετοφωνο με ενσοματωμενο πικαπ μαρκας σονυ και εδω και καιρο εχω κανει μια πατεντα και συνδεσα στον ενισχυτη απ το πικα μια υποδοχη για καρφι για να συνδεω πανω την λυρα. Σημερα μου λεει ενας φιλος να συνδεσουμε κονσολα λεω οκ και ενω επαιζε κανονικα ξαφνικα σταματησε το ανοιγω και βλεπω τις 2 ασφαλειες που ειχε καμενες. Βασω αλλες αλλα δεν ακουγεται ηχος ισα τον ακους απ τα ηχεια....εγω νομιζω πως καηκε καποιο τρανζιστορ εξοδου του ενισχυτη....μπορειτε να βοηθησετε???

----------


## lepouras

αν θέλεις για επισκευή ρώτα στο www.hotofixit.gr αν θέλεις να καταλάβεις γιατί σου χάλασε συνέχισε εδώ.

----------


## KWSKA

Και τα δυο με ενδοιαφερουν

----------


## nikosp

Πώς θέλεις να σου απαντήσει κάποιος όταν δέν αναφέρεις το μοντέλλο η τέλος κάτι περισσότερο για τον ενισχυτη που έχεις ούτως ώστε να καταλάβει κανείς το ηλεκτρονικό σχέδιο ?

----------


## KWSKA

Συγνωμη ειναι πρωτη φορα που γραφω γι αυτο το μοντελο ειναι το σονη χο-d20 αν βοηθαει αυτο ενισχυτη εννοω τον ενσωματομενο του ηχοσυστηματος

----------


## sakisr

Φιλε εκανες πολλα λαθη απανωτα!Σε μια εισοδο για χαμηλο σημα (πικαπ) Εβαλες λυρα (οτι χειροτερο, γιατι καιει ακομα και κονσολες, και σα να μην εφτανε αυτο εβαλες και κονσολα που βγαζει τεραστιο σημα.....Αν καηκαν μονο οι ασφαλειες δοξα τω Θεο να πεις..Αλλα αν πηρε δρομο και τιποτα αλλο μαζευε λεφτα.....

----------

FILMAN (23-05-16)

----------


## KWSKA

Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν εχουν καει μονο οι ασφαλειες γιατι εβαλα ενα συρματακι απο καλωδιο στην καθε μια αλλα ο ηχος που ακουγοταν ηταν πολυ χαμηλος και νομιζω θα ειναι καποιο τρανζιστορ.....

----------


## nikosp

Σίγουρα έχουν 'καεί' κάποια τρανζίστορ
Νομίζω ότι το μόνο που έχεις να κάνεις είναι να το πάς σε κάποιο ηλεκτρονικό εργαστήριο για επισκευή
Επείσης δικιά μου συμβουλή την επόμενη φορά που θα δείς ασφάλειες καμένες να μην ξαναβάλεις συρματάκι απάνω τους διότι έτσι δημιουργείς περισσότερες ζημιές

----------


## haris_216

> Πολυ φοβαμαι οτι δεν εχουν καει μονο οι ασφαλειες γιατι *εβαλα ενα συρματακι απο καλωδιο στην καθε μια* αλλα ο ηχος που ακουγοταν ηταν πολυ χαμηλος και νομιζω θα ειναι καποιο τρανζιστορ.....



Πάνω στα λάθη που σου επεσήμαναν παραπάνω, συνεχίζεις να προσθέτεις.
Μια ασφάλεια προστατεύει ένα κύκλωμα έχοντας συγκεκριμένες προδιαγραφές. Αν την "αντικαθιστάς" με ένα συρματάκι με άγνωστο σημείο τήξης (και άρα αβέβαιη "προστασία") μάλλον ψάχνεις για μπελάδες

----------

FILMAN (23-05-16)

----------


## moutoulos

Μετά το συρματάκι ...




> ... μαζευε λεφτα.....

----------


## KWSKA

Τωρα οτι και να πουμε η βλακεια εγινε οποτε.... λετε να μετρησω τα τρανζιστορ να δω γιατι δε νομιζω να αξιζει να δωσω λεφτα για το συγκεκριμενο ραδιοκασετοφωνο κατα τη γνωμη μου ....αν ειναι μικρη ζημια κατι γινεται....

----------


## betacord85

stk 4162 mk2...ποια τρανσιστορ θα μετρησεις?ετοιμασε για ανταλακτικα κανα 40αρι και βλεπουμε...και αυτο με το συρματακι ας σταματησει ποια...ιοσα χρονια ιδιο ανεκδωτο μηπως και γλυτωσετε τον μαστορα...τεσπα ξεκολλα το stk και δες τι αλλο εχει καψει

----------


## betacord85

δεν στο λεω για κακο αλλα στο παρελθον εχουν παρει πολλα σπιτια φωτια με αυτες τις αλχημειες...

----------


## betacord85

ακυρο για τον ρελε...δεν εχει το κλασικο protection με το upc1237...οποτε ξεκολλα το stk και δες τι θα σου κανει

----------


## KWSKA

Μολις βρω λιγο χρονο θα δοκιμασω γιατι εχω δουλειες αυτη την περιοδο εγω ελεγα να ελενξω τα B1133 και D1666 γιατι ηχο βγαζει αλλα πολυ αδυναμο

----------


## Dbnn

> ακυρο για τον ρελε...δεν εχει το κλασικο protection με το upc1237...οποτε ξεκολλα το stk και δες τι θα σου κανει



Εχει επανω stk και ψαχνετε ακομα τι καηκε;  :Lol: 
Εαν συνδεθει μια line εισοδος πχ aux εαν εχει βεβαια. Παιζει χαμηλα και παλι; μπορει απλα να καηκε η phono εισοδος. 
Το αδυναμο δεν μου λεει κατι, παιζει καθαρα αλλα πολυ χαμηλα? παιζει χαμηλα και με "βρασιμο"?

----------


## betacord85

χαχαχα!εκεινος ψαχνει εμεις δημητρη τα ξεπεταμε μπαμ μπαμ...  :Wink:  τωρα ποιος ο λογος να μετρησει τα τρανσιστορ που λεει δεν το καταλαβαινω...αν ειναι τυχερος θα εχει καψει μονο το ba15218n...αλλα εκει δεν εχει ασφαλειες...τεσπα καλη τυχη...και κοντα ο πυροσβεστηρας!  :Tongue2:

----------


## KWSKA

Λοιπον phono εισοδο δεν εχει και επιχειρησα να βαλω εγω συνδεοντας την πανω στο πικαπ. οταν παιζει παιζει καθαρα αλλα πολυ χαμηλα ισα ισα που ακουγεται ειναι το βαλω στο ραδιο ειτε κασετα ειτε δισκο και η ψυκτρα που εχει πανω τα τρανζιστορ και το stk ζεστενεται πολυ γι αυτο λεω να μετρησω εκεινα τα τρανζιστορ.απο κει και περα αν εχει καει τιποτα αλλο νομιζω ειναι χασιμο χρονου

----------


## betacord85

γιαννη δες το σχεδιο και μετα βγαλεσυμπερασμα...εχεις δει κανα τελικο ενισχυτη να μην εχει phono  preamplifier?ποια τρανσιστορ?γραψε λιγο πως τα ονομαζει πανω στο σασι για να δω τι δουλεια κανουν...

----------


## KWSKA

Θελω να βαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες για να το δειτε λιγο καλυτερα πως γινεται να τις ανεβασω?? Αυτα που λεω τα εχει στο power amp αν δεν κανω λαθος

----------


## moutoulos

> Θελω να βαλω μερικες φωτογραφιες ...



Πας :

Απάντηση στο θέμα (Νο1)Πατάς το αντίστοιχο πεδίο για εισαγωγή φωτό (Νο2)Σου ανόιγει ένα PopUP παράθυρο που επιλέγεις που είναι οι φωτό (Νο3) 

Οι φωτό δεν θα πρέπει να υπερβαίνουν τα 400KB (σε οποιανδήποτε μορφή).


Up Photos.PNG

----------


## betacord85

Γιάννη είδες το σχέδιο?η φωτο δεν μας λέει κάτι...βάλε γεννήτρια μελέτησε το σχέδιο και δες που έχεις πρόβλημα...βγάλε τελείως το στκ από το σασί...απλή βλάβη...εκτός και αν σου έχει κάψει την προενισχυση του πικάπ...

----------

